# Thực phẩm dưỡng da vô cùng hiệu quả



## toilatoi (23/10/21)

Thực phẩm dưỡng da vô cùng hiệu quả Các dưỡng chất quan trọng mà Vita muốn nói đến chính là Vitamin C và Glutathione, đây là hai dưỡng chất được xem là bán máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵng “thần dược” giúp làn da chị em luôn được mịn màng và sáng bóng. Hôm nay, chúng ta hãy cùng tìm hiểu rõ hơn về hai dưỡng chất này nhé! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vitamin C rất cần thiết cho da Vitamin C là một trong những dưỡng chất rất cần thiết cho cơ thể, đặc biệt là làn da. Loại sinh tố đặc biệt này giá máy hút bụi công nghiệpkhông chỉ giúp phục hồi các tổn tương nhanh chóng, mà còn làm tăng tính đàn hồi, mang đến sự căng khỏe và sức sống cho làn da. Chính vì thế, bổ sung vitamin C là một trong những cách chăm sóc da được rất nhiều chị em ưa chuộng hiện nay. Vitamin C có ở đâu? Vitamin C có nhiều trong các loại trái cây thuộc họ cam quýt, nhưng “bất ngờ” nhất là hàm lượng vitamin C có trong quả sơ ri lại cao gấp 20-40 lần so với cam. Bên cạnh đó trong các loại rau củ quả trong bữa ăn hàng ngày cũng chứa một lượng không nhỏ sinh tố này. Tuy nhiên, một điều đáng tiếc là vitamin C không thể tích lũy trong cơ thể mà sẽ bị đào thải ra ngoài trong quá trình bài viết. Do vậy, bên cạnh việc đến chăm sóc da tại các spa hay các trung tâm thẫm mĩ, các nàng nên thường xuyên ăn các loại thực phẩm kể trên để giúp làn da sáng mịn. Theo các chuyên gia, nếu như Vitamin C có khả năng phục hồi tổn thương nhanh chóng thì glutathione được mệnh danh là “bậc thầy chống lão hóa”. Loại dưỡng chất này có khả năng chống oxy hóa, giải độc cho cơ thể và bảo vệ tế bào da khỏi các tác động bên ngoài. Bên cạnh đó, glutathione còn tạo ra sắc tố melanin sáng giúp ngăn chặn hắc tố melanin. À, mà glutathione được tạo thành từ đâu? Đó là kết quả của quá trình tổng hợp từ 3 loại axit amin quan trọng trong cơ thể là: glutamate, glycine và cysteine. Một điều đáng nói nữa chính là việc phải ngồi máy tính hàng giờ trong phòng máy lạnh sẽ khiến làn da bạn trở nên sạm đen hơn, bởi làn da bạn phải tiếp xúc với môi trường lạnh và các bức xạ từ máy tính. Khi đó, bổ sung dưỡng chất glutathione là điều rất cần thiết giúp hồi phục vẻ sáng mịn cho làn da. Glutathione có ở đâu? Trên thực tế, glutathione có nhiều trong các loại thực phẩm chúng ta sử dụng hàng ngày: rau bina, măng tây, bông cải xanh, đậu đen,… Tuy vậy, quá trình chuyển hóa vào cơ thể chỉ có công dụng giúp chống oxy hóa và đào thải độc tố, còn hiệu quả làm trắng da lại không cao. Mong muốn góp phần chăm sóc vẻ đẹp của phụ nữ, các chuyên gia hàng đầu tại Hàn Quốc đã nghiên cứu và cho ra đời một sản phẩm đặc biệt - đó là lọc nước vòi sen Vita Fresh Wash. Đây không chỉ là đầu lọc nước tại vòi bình thường, chúng có khả năng loại bỏ đến 99.99% dư lượng Clo có trong nước máy gây tổn hại da, đồng thời bổ sung thêm hàm lượng vitamin C và các dưỡng chất cần thiết cho da như glutathione hòa tan khi dòng nước đi qua. Ngoài ra, hương thơm thoang thoảng từ tinh dầu tự nhiên còn giúp tạo cho chị em cảm giác thoải mái như đang được chăm sóc tại Spa. Bộ lọc Vita Fresh Wash có thể sử dụng cho mọi làn da, kể cả làn da của em bé và da nhạy cảm. Chỉ cần lắp bộ lọc vào đầu vòi sen và sử dụng bình thường. Dãy nhiệt rộng có thể dùng cho cả nước lạnh và nước ấm. Dựa trên thành quả nghiên cứu và ứng dụng thực tiễn, linh kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệp nhiều chị em sau khi sử dụng đã khẳng định rằng không còn cảm giác thô ráp da và cảm nhận được độ mịn màng của da sau khi sử dụng sản phẩm. Từ những kết quả đó cho thấy, Vita Fresh Wash hứa hẹn trở thành một trong những thiết bị giúp dưỡng da tự nhiên được ưa chuộng nhất.


----------

